# Wie gross werden Heringe ?



## Scatman (18. Juli 2005)

Frage an die Meeresangler:
waren gestern auf Makrele in Scheveningen/ Holland.
Hatten 3 Fische gefangen, davon nur einen landen können. Der gelandete sieht aus wie ein Hering, Glänzte Goldig mit Schimmernden Schuppen in allen Farben, meist Blau. Schuppen waren sehr lose, fielen sofort aus. Laut Kapitän und uns zur Verfügung stehender Literatur müsste das ein Hering gewesen sein, Laut Geschmack auch.......  
Nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Die beiden verlorenen Fische sind beim Versuch, diese über die Reling zu hieven, ausgeschlitzt. Grösse geschätzt ca. 60 + cm. Hat jemand schonmal solche Heringe gesehen, oder war es eine verwandte Fischart?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Hallo scatman  |bla: 

könnten es evtl.Maifische gewesen sein |kopfkrat ?
Die sehen einem überdimensionierten Hering ähnlich.Hatten auch die von
Dir beschriebenen Schuppen.Habe in Hvide Sande (DK) mal vor 2 jahren
im Juli welche gesehen.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## angeltreff (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Das waren (fast) sicher Maifische, die ziehen nämlich jetzt auch - Vorsicht, die stehen unter Schutz. Heringe werden nicht über 40 cm groß.


----------



## Scatman (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Jo, könnte ein Maifisch gewesen sein, obwohl meiner keinen Schwarzen punkt hatte, aber ich denke das war einer. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo scatman |bla:
> 
> könnten es evtl.Maifische gewesen sein |kopfkrat ?
> Die sehen einem überdimensionierten Hering ähnlich.Hatten auch die von
> ...


 

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
die dinger waren sehr sehr groß und gingen ab wie sau.
war auch vor zwei jahren in hvide sande mit meiner schnalle.
genau an der schleuse hat man mit der spinnrute bei jedem wurf ein treffer bekommen. nur die wurflegasteniker haben ne nase gemacht, denn die fingen meist nichts


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

100 pro waren das MAIFISCHE.

müsste der fischer aber eigentlich wissen #t  #t 

wir haben in diesem jahr auch sehr viele der dinger in Cuxhaven gefangen.

geschmacklich haben die aber nicht viel mit dem hering zu tun. |kopfkrat  

das angeln auf Maifische bringt jedoch sehr viel spass.
sie waren bei uns viele jahre verschwunden und sind nun seit etwa zwei jahren wieder häufig auf pose im hafen zu fangen.

der wolfsbarsch. #h  #h


----------



## Timmy (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*



			
				der Wolfsbarsch schrieb:
			
		

> müsste der fischer aber eigentlich wissen #t #t
> 
> sie waren bei uns viele jahre verschwunden und sind nun seit etwa zwei jahren wieder häufig auf pose im hafen zu fangen.
> 
> der wolfsbarsch. #h #h


 

Ich kenne sie auch nicht!!!!!!! Vielleicht weil sie jahrelang verschwunden waren???????????????????

Ist für den "Fischer", glaube ich, keine Schande.........Das Board ist doch auch dafür da, um Wissenslücken zu füllen.|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Heringe werden nicht über 40 cm groß.



uff... dann müsste ich Dorsch1 noch nachträglich gratulieren... der hat in Norwegen im Oktober auf Naturköder (Makrelenfilet) !!!! einen Hering gefangen.. der gute 40cm hatte


----------



## angeltreff (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Franz, wenn es ein Hering war ist das wirklich ein Rekordfisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

@angeltreff
jo.. das war echt ne Granate... wir haben den nicht gemessen.. aber ich kenne 40er Forellen... und da konnte der locker mithalten 
He he... der Hering ist beim einholen der Montage auf Naturköer eingestiegen.. echt unglaublich :q

"Nach einigen lieblosen Zupfern habe ich mein Makrelenfilet wieder hochgezogen, plötzlich, im Mittelwasser, ein Schlag in der Rute" :q :q lol


----------



## Wulli (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Moin,


na, wenn das man kein Flügelbutt war! Oder??????


|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |laola: 


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*

Ich könnte mir nach der Beschreibung auch vorstellen, das es sich um Schnäpel (Coregonen) gehandelt hat. Diese Felchenart ist auch immer häufiger wiederzufinden, sieht dem Hering ähnlich und hat keine Punkte oder Flecken wie der Maifisch/ Alse.
Leider auf die schnelle kein Bild gefunden...


----------



## angeltreff (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie gross werden Heringe ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Leider auf die schnelle kein Bild gefunden...


 





da isses


----------

